# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  خبر عاااااجل: قناة Mbc توقف عرض مسلسل ...

## ضوى

*هاتف وزير الإعلام ووعده بوقفه وإحالة شركة إنتاجه للنيابة* 
*مسلسل «للخطايا ثمن» مرفوض ويضرب النسيج الاجتماعي الكويتي* 

** *كتب أحمد الشمري:
وعد وزير الاعلام عبدالله المحيلبي عدم عرض وبث مسلسل «للخطايا ثمن» الذي تبين انه يثير الفتنة الطائفية بعد ان اثار هذا الموضوع عددا من النواب.
واكد النائب جمال العمر انه اتصل بوزير الاعلام لمنع بث هذا المسلسل مشيرا الى ان الوزير وعده بوقف شركة انتاج هذا المسلسل وتحويلها الى النيابة العامة مؤكدا اننا لن نقبل بعرض هذا المسلسل في مجتمعنا الكويتي المتكاتف.
وقال العمر نحن نرفض ان تقوم جهة مثل تلفزيون الكويت بإنتاج وبث مسلسل يتعرض لطائفة مهمة في الكويت ويثير الطائفية البغيضة مؤكدا ان النسيج الاجتماعي الكويتي مترابط منذ زمن بعيد والعلاقة بين ابناء الشعب علاقة متواصلة ومترابطة قائمة على الاحترام المتبادل، ولذلك فان مثل هذه الاعمال الاعلامية التي تسعى للاثارة على حساب المضمون لم ولن تؤثر في هذا النسيج الاجتماعي الكويتي.
وقال العمر: نقوم باتصالاتنا الان لمنع بث هذا المسلسل في قناة الـ mbc ومحاسبة المسؤولين عن الموافقة على انتاجه دون مراجعة النص الذي لا يمكن قبوله في الكويت بلد الشعب الواحد الذي لم يتمكن اعتى مجرم في العالم المقبور صدام حسين ان ينفث بين ابنائه. داعيا الحكومة الى الانتباه لان تلفزيون الكويت هو التلفزيون الرسمي للبلاد وهو ملك للشعب ولا يجوز ان يستخدم لضرب أي فئة منه.

تاريخ النشر: الاثنين 10/9/2007*

----------


## عاشق الحرية

*يسلموو يا ضوى على المعلومات* 

*تسلم يمناك و يعطيكِ العافية المجهود*

*و ننتظر جديد . . .*

*و نسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*يسلمووووا*

*والله يعطيك العافيه* 

*عساك على القوة يارب*

----------


## ضوى

*تشكرون أخوتي على ردودكم الكريمة*
*وربي يوفقكم*

----------


## واحد فاضي

*المحيلبي: تدخلنا لمنع "للخطايا ثمن" وإحالة الشركةالمنتجة إلى النيابة*
*كتب - عايد العنزي وهادي العجمي**:
استجابت الحكومة للضغوط النيابية والشعبية المطالبة بمنع عرض المسلسل التلفزيوني المثير للجدل »للخطايا ثمن« ووعدت عبر وزيرها عبدالله المحيلبي بالتدخل لوقف بث المسلسل الذي تعتزم قناة »mbc« بثه على شاشتها خلال شهر رمضان المقبل.
واعلن النائب جمال العمر ان وزير الاعلام عبدالله المحيلبي اكد له خلال اتصال هاتفي اجراه معه ان الوزارة كثفت مساعيها الهادفة الى منع بث المسلسل للاشتباه بأنه يتضمن ما يثير الفتنة الطائفية ويتعرض بالسوء للمذهب الشيعي, اضافة الى احالة الشركة المنتجة للعمل الى النيابة العامة.
في سياق متصل علمت »السياسة« ان شخصيات شيعية تضم نوابا وعضوا في المجلس البلدي اودعت مكتب سمو رئيس مجلس الوزراء الشيخ ناصر المحمد سيناريو المسلسل بهدف اطلاعه على حقيقة الاساءات التي يتضمنها للمذهب الشيعي وذلك قبل اللقاء المرتقب ان يجمع بين تلك الشخصيات وسمو الرئيس.
من جهة اخرى ناقشت كتلة العمل الشعبي في اجتماع عقدته امس الازمة التي اثارها المسلسل وكيفية تعاطي الكتلة مع هذا الموضوع.
الى ذلك اعلن رئيس اللجنة التعليمية البرلمانية النائب د. فيصل المسلم امس عن توجيه الدعوة الى وزير الاعلام واركان وزارته لحضور اجتماع اللجنة بعد غد الاربعاء لمناقشة مسؤولية الوزارة في الاشراف على شركات الانتاج الفني خصوصا ما يتعلق بتصوير وبث المسلسلات التي تتضمن اساءات الى الشعب الكويتي.
بدوره ناشد النائب مبارك الخرينج سمو رئيس مجلس الوزراء الشيخ ناصر المحمد »الاسراع الى وأد ما قد يتسبب عنه عرض مسلسل »للخطايا ثمن« من فتنة وقطع الطريق على ضعاف النفوس الذين قد يستغلون ما ورد في هذا المسلسل من اشارات لتحقيق اغراضهم التي لا تصب في الصالح العام«.*

*يعطيكم العافيه*

----------


## ضوى

*تشكر أخي واحد فاضي على الإضافة*
*وربي يوفقكم*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

يسلموووووووووووووو على نقل الخبر ياضوى ويا واحد فاضي

----------


## ضوى

تشكرين أختي اللؤلؤ المكنون على ردك الكريم
وربي يوفقكم

----------


## ضوى

*خبر عاجل على قناة الراي مفاده أن قناة ام بي سي لن تعرض مسلسل (للخطايا ثمن)*

*بعد تدخل أشخاص رفيعي المستوى ونواب....*

*ممنصورين ياشعة علي...*
*والله يوفقكم ويحفظكم*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

الحمدلله

خبر تستاهلي عليه دعاء حلو من القلب

يارب يوفقج دنيا وآخره ويسهل أمورج في طاعته ورضاه

منصورين إن شالله ويانا أبو صالح الله يحفظه ويعجل ظهوره

----------


## شمعة الروح

ألف ألف ألف مبروك 
والله تستاهلي بوسه ياضوى على هيك خبرية
شموووووووووووعه

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

لقد تم إيقاف عرض مسلسل للخطايا ثمن الذي سوف يبث في شهر رمضان المبارك على قناة أم بي سي

ألف مبروووووووك ووفق الله كل من صوت لإيقاف عرض المسلسل


تحيـــــــــاتي .... اللؤلؤ المكنون

----------


## احلى ليل

منصورين ياشيعة علي
ومشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورة والله اختي على هالبشارة
وخليهم اللي مثلوا يشاهدوا سخافتهم وياكلوا خسارتهم فيه

والله اني على طول قمت ابشر

والفرج قريب ان شاء الله

----------


## الفاقدات

منصورين ياشيعة علي

----------


## علي الفردان

*وقناة الراي ايضا اوقفت هذا المسلسل بعد عرضه للنيابة العامة بالكويت* 

منصورين يا شيعة حيدر

----------


## ahmed

لقد تم دمج الموضوعين بواسطة احمد واللسبب تشابه الموضوعين

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام  عليكم

خبرراءع  ومفرح

شكرا

----------


## ومضة امل

قوة شباب أعضاء شبكة الناصره
جايبه لكم خوش خبر
قناة mbc قررت عدم عرض مسلسل  _ للخطايا ثمن_
وهذي وصلة العربيه الي فيها الخبر
http://www.alarabiya.net/articles/2007/09/10/38951.html

----------


## ومضة امل

مشكوره اختي على هالخبر
ومبرووك لكل شخص عنده غيره على الاسلام ويحارب الطائفيه

معا نرفع شعار
لا شيعيه ولا سنيه كلنا امه اسلاميه

----------


## الحال2007مه

مشكورين اخواني على هالخبر المفرح
والله يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## ارهابي حنون

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


سوف أقول للمخرج هذا المسلسل / لن  يجرؤأ احد على أتهامنا وتزيييف معتقداتنا على مصالح الاموال العامه !!

كما اكرر مقولتي لهذا المخرج / هدة سخافه وهذة سفاهه من شخص لايريد الهدوء للعالم الاسلامي .

كما اشكرك اختي / ضوى على نقل هذا الخبر المبهج .

وأشكر الاخوان في الكويت  الذين ساهموا بمنع هدا المسلسل من عرضة خلال شهر الرحمه والغفران  .


الحق هو الحق  ولا يمكن تجريده

----------


## سمراء

*منصورين يا شيعة علي*

*يسلموخيتو ضوى على نقل الخبر*

*ربي يعطيج الف عافية*

*لاعدمناكِ يارب*

----------


## دمعه الحسين

الله معاكم يا شيعه علي 
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
واكومثل عراقي يكول 
(الي يوصل حدنا اقص ايده )وخلي يوصلون حد الشيعه والله الله واهل البيت  اقصون ايدهم
سلام في الختام

----------


## سيناريو

*أن الهدف الغير سامي لهذا المسلسل خلافاً للكثير من المسلسلات الإجتماعيه * 
*والذي تطرق للفتن والطائفية  مسلسل يهدف فقط لتفرقة الوحدة  والفتن* 
*وهذا مرفوووووووووووووووض*
*منصورين ياشيعة علي* 
*والله يعطيكم العافيه على الخبر(ضوى +ومضة أمل)*

----------


## وعود

*مشكورة والله يعطيكِ العافية على الخبر المفرح ..*

----------


## منحوسة

مشكورين اخواني على هالخبر المفرحوالله يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

واحد فاضي ..ضوى 

اشكركم على نقل الخبر الحلووو

منصورة ياشيعة علي ,,,

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكوريين على هالخبرية الحلوة

لاشيعة ولا سنة كلما وحدة اسلامية

----------


## طفلة

الله يعطبك العافية.

----------


## رحيل الشوق

فعلاً منصورين ياشيعه علي


الحمدلله انه ماخلى العدوان يتشمتون فينا


وانا ملاحظه شغله ازغيرووووونه العام كلا عن الارهابين والهيئه والسنه شكلهم خخ قالوا بيقلبوا على الشيعه بس الحمدلله الله خيب ظنهم

----------


## رحيل الشوق

فعلاً منصورين ياشيعه علي


الحمدلله انه ماخلى العدوان يتشمتون فينا<<< رغم اني مو مع الطائفيه بس هذي اهي الحقيقه


وانا ملاحظه شغله ازغيرووووونه العام كلا عن الارهابين والهيئه والسنه شكلهم خخ قالوا بيقلبوا على الشيعه بس الحمدلله الله خيب ظنهم



منصوره ياشيعه حيدر :bigsmile:

----------


## أخت القمر

واااااااااااااااااو وربي الفرحه موسايعتني

فديييييتك والله على هالخبر واحلى خبر وربي

تسلمييين ويعطيك ربي العافيه

----------


## اسير الهوى

الحمد لله رب العالمين

يسلمو ع الخبر الحلوووو وموفقين يارب

ياسر

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وعلى ال محمد*
*نشكر الشخصيات الكويتية السياسية الكبيرة والشخصيات الدينية اللي تدخلت*
*يعطيكم الف عافية*
*كفو عليكم ياشيعة الكويت*
*والله يعطي الصحة والعافية كل من ساهم وارسل*
*مشكورين على الخبر أخواني واخواتي*

*أختكم عيون لاتنام*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*الصراحه خبر يوسع الصدر*

*تصدقي عاد*

*البارحه اول ما سمعت الخبر*

*اذيت البيت من كثر ما اهتف*

*منصورة ياشيعة حيدر*

*ومنصوره ياشيعة حيدر*


*واخسن خلهم يتحملوا الخساير الماديه والاحباط المعنوي*

* هذا جزاء كل من يبي يعتدي على الوحده*


*وبعدين على قولتهم تطرقوا الى زواج المتعة والزواج العرفي والمشاكل الي يسببها كل منهما*

*سؤال اوجهه الى الكاتب والمخرج*

*ليش ما طرقوا الى زواج المسيار الي ابتدعة احد الخلفاء ولم يكن في زمن الرسول بعكس زواج المتعة* 
*الي كان في زمن الرسول وحرمة عمر بن الخطاب ؟؟؟؟*



*دمتــــــ بود*

----------


## خادمه الزهراء

من ترفع راية علي تنخفضكل الرايات يا سامعين الصوت سصلو على النبي 3مرات
مبرررررررررررررررررروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووك
منصورهيا شيعه حيدرمنصوره 
تحياتي الى كل من ساهم في اعلاء كلمه المسلمين

----------


## ضوى

*أشكركم أخوتي على تعليقاتكم الطيبة*
*وهكذا هم دائماً شيعة علي رافضون الباطل في كل زمان وبأي شكل من أشكاله*
*فبارك الله فيكم جميعاً وثبتكم على الحق*

----------


## Hussain.T

منصورين ياشيعة علي

----------


## القوافي

السلام عليكم جميعا وشكراً على البشارة الحلوة والله يرد كيدهم إلى نحورهم إللهي أنتقم من كل ظالم أراد تشويه صورة الحق بل بلباظل وهذه االمفاهيم المغلوطة عن أهل المذهب الجعفري إن دلت على شيء فهي تدل على صاحبهاالأاحمق فكيف لعقل أن يصدق مايشع عن هذا المذهب مذهب الحق والحقيقة بمثل هذه التفاهات التي لايصدقها عاقل والسلام ختام اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

----------


## القوافي

السلام عليكم جميعاً ورحمة الله وبركاته الحمد لله رب العالمين وشكراً على هذه البشره بمقد م شهر الله المبارك وعلى إيقاف هذا المسلسل الطائفي وأنا لأأتعجب من أناس لاعمل لهم سوى تئليف الخرافات على مذهب الحق والحقيقة مذهب أهل البيت عليهم السلام بلأكاديب الباطلة ويريدون منا السكوت والسكوت هو مثابت أعتراف بلشيئ وكما أشار قبل لليلتين وكيل النيابة السابق في قناة العربية في برنامج بنو راما أعتقد أسمه نواف بطلبه من الشيعة الهدوء فكيف لنا أن نهدء ونحنو نرا بأم أعيننا التشويه لمذهب أهل البيت عليهم السلام بهده الصورة الشنيعة وكيف لعقل أن يصدق ما يألف عن مذهب ال محمد اللهم صلى على محمدوال محمد والسلام

----------


## *** عوام***

مشكوره اختي ضوى ونصر الله شيعة علي على  كل من يقصد ويتعمد ان يسيئ لها 
                                                   مشكوره وبارك الله فيك

----------


## بقايا احزان

*يسلمووووا*

*والله يعطيك العافيه* 

*عساك على القوة يارب* 

منصورين يا شيعة علي

----------


## ضوى

أشكرك جميعاً أحيي فيكم هذه المشاعر الطيبة
إذ ليس غريب على شيعة أهل البيت الرافضون للباطل
 أن يسعدوا بانتصارهم على أي نوع من أنواع الظلم والباطل
فبارك الله فيكم وسدد خطاكم نوَّر دروبكم

----------


## دلع البنات

هلاهل لولولوش لولولوش مبروك يستاهلون اللي يصير فيهم والله وياكم ياشيعة علي وانشاء دوم منصورين خلكم كذالاتخلوحد يظلمنا صف قوي ومتحدومنصوره ياشيعة علي

----------


## جمال ابو الخير

أخوتى وأحبائى ألكرام أنقل لكم هذا الخبر ألهام نقلا من جريدة (( ألمصرى أليوم ))

ألماثلة تحت ألطبع ونقلا على لسان كاتب ألخبر / أسامة ألسيد أبو ألسعود ( الصحفى )

بأنه قد نجحت ألمساعى ألتى قادها رئيس مجلس ألوزراء ألكويتى ألشيخ ( ناصر ألمحمد)

ووزير ألأعلام ( عبدألله ألمحيلبى )ورئيس جهاز ألأمن ألوطنى ألشيخ ( أحمد ألفهد ) ـ

ـ فى تطويق أزمة مسلسل ( للخطايا ثمن ) وذلك بأعلان قناة ( mBc )مسأ أمس ألأول ..

تراجعها عن عرض ألمسلسل لتطويق ألأنعكسات ألتى كان يمكن أن يحدثها ألمسلسل ...

وشبكة ألناصرة لها ألفخر بأن تكون سباقة بدعوة أعضائها ألكرام لأعلان معارضتهم

لهذا ألمسلسل ( ألمشين ) وألمسيىء للدين ألأسلامى ومخاطبة أصحاب قناة ألتلفزيون

لعدم عرض هذا ألمسلسل ... هنيئا لنا ولكم يا أحباب رسول ألله وشيعة سيد شباب

أهل ألجنة (( هللت بركــات .... رمضان ))

----------


## كبرياء

*يعطيكـ العافيه أخوي على الخبريه*


*والله ينصر الشيعه في كل مكان ويخذل كل عدوو وناصب للعداء للشيعه في كل مكان* 

*وعجل فرج مولانا صاحب العصر والزمان المهدي عجل اللهم فرجه الشريف*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

مشكور أخوي ماقصرت والله يعطيك العافية
على هالخبر الحلو ....
والله ينصر الشيعة على كل من يعاديها يارب العالمين..
يسلموووووووووووووو

----------


## غروب 2006

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
             اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وال محمد 
              الف الف الف شكر للاخ العزيز على 
             هاذه البشارة التي كنا بانتظارها 
                   جزاك الله خير الجزاء 
   ونشكر كل من ساهم في الاعتراض على هاذا المسلسل 
                  من اعضاء ومشرفين 
        ومليووووووووووووووووون مبروك للجميع
            واسعد الله اوقاتكم بالخير والمسرات 
            ومبارك عليكم الشهر الفضيل
                  تقبلو تحياتي غرووب
                    دمتم بخير

----------


## واحد فاضي

يعطيك الف عافيه اخي جمال 

البشاره هذي هي احلى هديه للشيعه ف يهذا العام 

وقطع الفتنه على المتربصين بالاسلام 

سلام

----------


## دمـــعـــة ألـم

الحمدالله
الله ينتقم من كل من في المسلسل 

يارب ويراوية الحق من الباطل


شكرا لك على الخبر الحلو

----------


## فرح

مشكووور اخوووي جمال
ويعطيك العااافيه ع الخبر الحلوووو
وجزاك الله الف خير 
وربي ينصر الاسلام داااائما

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

مشكور خيي جمال على نقل الخبر المفرح


والله يجازي كل من مد يد او رفع صوت معارض لهذا المسلسل


والله ينتقم من كل ناصبي العداء لاهل البيت عليهم السلام


دمتــ بود

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

معروف ان هناك حملة  وهابية لانتاج عدد من المسلسلات تطعن في المذهب الشيعي 
وكان هذا المسلسل باكورة هذه الأعمال 
والحمد لله 
تم وأده في مهده 
وليخسأ كل من يتعرض للمذهب الحق 
ويتقصد إثارة الفتنه بين المسلمين 
بوركت أخي الكريم

----------


## ضوى

بارك الله فيك أختي ووفقك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يبشرك بالخير اخوي جمال 

والله ينصر المسلمين جميعا 

ومتبارك بالشهر الفضيل

----------


## خالد00

اعتقد أن هدف المسلسل المعلن هو النقد !
والنقد 00 لايقبل في الأمور الدينية إلا من اصحاب ألإختصاص 00
وأتمنى أن لاتحاول هذه المحطات بناء شهرتها وجذب الناس اليها بالتطاول على المعتقدات 00

----------


## اهات كربلاء

مشكور اخوي على الخبريه الحلوه 
يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## أنوار المهدي

مشكور الأخ جمال أبو الخير على الخبرية الحلوة 
وكل عام وأنت بألف خير

----------


## خادمه الزهراء

مشكور علي هذا موضوع

----------


## يوم سعيد

*بسمه تعالى*
*لقد سمعت بهذا المسلسل وللأسف إن الممثلين ما هم إلا كالأدوات يؤدون ما يعرض عليهم من مسلسلات وهدفهم الأول الإغراءات المادية والأجر العالي ، وإن كان لي موقف عتب فعتبي على هؤلاء الممثلين الذين سقطوا في وحل الماديات ووضعوا نصب أعينهم الثراء والمال ولا غير ، وقد كان هذا المسلسل ليسقط ويفشل لو أعلنوا الممثلين رفضهم وأبدوا احتجاجهم لمثل هذه المسلسلات الرخيصة في مضمونها وأهدافها ، ولكن الممثلين هذه الأيام يفتقدون إلى الحس الديني وهذا واضح من خلال أدوارهم الهابطة وتوجهاتهم المادية والعلمانية فهم كالأنعام يسيرون أينما يسير بهم الراعي .. !! والحمد لله إن السلطات رضخت وتجاوبت مع الأقلام الناقدة والأصوات المعترضة على مشاهد وسيناريوا هذا المسلسل الذي كان سيدفع خطاياه ثمناً غالياً لو شاء له العرض والظهور على شاشة التلفزيونات ولكن وبفضل الله ثم بفضل الغيورين أجهضت هذه المحاولة الرخيصة وفشل وانقبر في رحم أمه اللقيطة ، وهذه دعوة لكل المسلمين المخلصين أن يتحدوا وأن يتعاونوا وأن يشكلوا لجنة إسلامية لمناقشة أي مسلسل قبل عرضه والسعي في ترويجه حتى يغربل ويحلل ويدرس دراسة مستفيضة فالإسلام أمانة في رقابنا كما لأولادنا مسؤولية على عاتقنا ، أفلا يكفي أنهم يغزوا أفكار جيلنا وأجيالنا ، فما اكتفوا حتى يطعنوا عقيدتنا بخنجر الغدر والخيانة ، عساهم ما يربحوا مثلما قالت والدتي العزيزة .. !!!*
*تحياتي*
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## أناشيد المطر

يسلمووووووووو على الموضوع

----------

